

I would not pay for Twitter. In fact, I would prefer for Twitter to pay me. - lukeweil
https://medium.com/p/710ed2905929

======
chippy
>Paying subscription fees to social networks is a business model not very
likely to succeed.

Two things:

1) I think in our present day western consumerist world if a comfortable
technologist says "I would pay for that" it doesn't literally mean that - it
just means "I value it".

2) Regardless, I stand by my previous comment in the other thread - that I
would not pay for Twitter. Why? Because I am already paying for it. Twitter
gets value from me. My time on Twitter is a form of labour for the company.
It's a two way exchange, I benefit from using it - and I like it. I even see
advertisements on Twitter. My eyes and clicks are a form of revenue generation
for Twitter. I would not pay for Twitter because I am already paying for it.

Remember the saying "if you are getting it for free, you are the product"?

~~~
lukeweil
Completely agreed. In most cases we are the product.

1) I'd like to note that I am replying to the initial authors comment: "I
would love the option to pay to ensure Twitter’s continued existence in a
usable form".

